# GROUPE E.L.A. AND GENERAL MOTORS CAR SHOW



## 68RIVIERA (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Dam, this looks good


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

Looks interesting.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

swangin68 said:


> Looks interesting.



Gonna be another good one....it's Groupe E.L.A.


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Cruise It Magazine (Jul 18, 2012)

On our Groupe E.L.A and GM Car Show event page on Facebook, after just one week we have 266 people say they will be attending this event. We at Cruise It Magazine are excited to be apart of this event.


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Cruise It Magazine said:


> On our Groupe E.L.A and GM Car Show event page on Facebook, after just one week we have 266 people say they will be attending this event. We at Cruise It Magazine are excited to be apart of this event.


Did you Guys ever Post Pics of the GROUPE Picnic at Montebello Park on New Years Day?


----------



## Cruise It Magazine (Jul 18, 2012)

Yes we posted a few on our Facebook page. GROUPE Picnic at Montebello Park on New Years Day,,,,Here is a few - http://www.facebook.com/CruiseItMagazine


----------



## Cruise It Magazine (Jul 18, 2012)

A Groupe shot






http://www.cruiseitmagazine.com


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Cruise It Magazine (Jul 18, 2012)

"THIS WILL BE A HUGE EVENT" E.L.A and General Motors will be hosting this show Saturday, June 22, 2013.​ "ALL CARS & CAR CLUBS WELCOME" 9150 Hermosa Avenue, Rancho Cucamonga, CA 91730. ​- On our Facebook event page in just a little over a week we have close to 300 people say they will be attending this show.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Cruise It Magazine (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

_Special invite to Groupe_


----------



## Cruise It Magazine (Jul 18, 2012)

ALL CARS & CAR CLUBS WELCOME
Groupe E.L.A and General Motors will be hosting this show Saturday, June 22, 2013. 9150 Hermosa Avenue, Rancho Cucamonga, CA 91730.
​








​


----------



## Nuevecito (Dec 22, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Suave


----------



## Cruise It Magazine (Jul 18, 2012)

This is a "Huge event" Its only March and we are showing on our Cruise It Magazine Event Page, that 350 people saying they will be attending this event. We expect this to grow as this show gets closer. Event Page- http://www.facebook.com/events/505644806144396/


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT for groupe and In-House Entertainment...


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Cruise It Magazine said:


> This is a "Huge event" Its only March and we are showing on our Cruise It Magazine Event Page, that 350 people saying they will be attending this event. We expect this to grow as this show gets closer. Event Page- http://www.facebook.com/events/505644806144396/




:thumbsup:


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT FOR GROUP

*Car Show KID'S FUNDRAISER FOR THE HOLIDAYS
Saturday May 18th Family Fun, Food, Raffles and Vendors "Free to Spectators"
Info: **Maynerd Estrada** 951.990.5463
1187 Telephone Ave
Chino, CA 91710 *


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Cruise It Magazine (Jul 18, 2012)

Cruise It Magazine is proud to be apart of this huge event.


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Suave


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## Blue_moon69 (May 24, 2012)

T T T


----------



## Lil_Angel70 (May 20, 2010)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT for Group


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 02bad57 (Oct 18, 2012)

Buy American


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 02bad57 (Oct 18, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Lil_Angel70 (May 20, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## GROUPE71 (Sep 15, 2012)

TTT. THE SHOW IS GOING TO BE BIG...


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Blue_moon69 (May 24, 2012)

TTMFT


----------



## Lil_Angel70 (May 20, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Suave


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

GROUPE71 said:


> TTT. THE SHOW IS GOING TO BE BIG...



:yes:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Lil_Angel70 (May 20, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

68RIVIERA said:


> View attachment 605266
> View attachment 605265


Lo Nuestro CC IE will be there!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

*Car Show KID'S FUNDRAISER FOR THE HOLIDAYS
Saturday May 18th Family Fun, Food, Raffles and Vendors "Free to Spectators"
Info: **Maynerd Estrada** 951.990.5463
1187 Telephone Ave
Chino, CA 91710 *


----------



## Cruise It Magazine (Jul 18, 2012)

*Groupe E.L.A CC ~ General Motors "Buy American Tour" Car/Bike Show*June 22 at 10:00am
9150 Hermosa Avenue, Rancho Cucamonga, CA 91730







​


----------



## Cruise It Magazine (Jul 18, 2012)

*Groupe E.L.A CC ~ General Motors "Buy American Tour" Car/Bike ShowJune 22 at 10:00am
9150 Hermosa Avenue, Rancho Cucamonga, CA 91730
Registration form for cars and vendor booths. Use the contact numbers below for more information.







​*


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## xtremexb (Jan 6, 2009)

*Are other groupe chapters going to participate and win trophies like in your other shows?:dunno:*


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

xtremexb said:


> *Are other groupe chapters going to participate and win trophies like in your other shows?:dunno:*


ROYAL IMAGE WILL B AT THIS EVENT ITS NOT ABOUT THE TROPHIES ITS ABOUT SUPPORTING EACH OTHER AND HANGING OUT WITH OLD FRIENDS AND MEETING NEW FRINDS SOME SHOWS YOU MAY WIN AND SOME SHOWS YOU MAY NOT ITS LIKE WHEN YOU GO TO CLUB PICNICS NO TROPHIES JUST THE UNITY THAT BRINGS CAR CLUBS AND FRIENDS AND THERE RIDES TOGETHER TO ENJOY THE DAY AND THE RIDES THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT THAT EVENT NO OFFENSE INTENDED JUST MY OPINION:dunno:


----------



## Lil_Angel70 (May 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Blue_moon69 (May 24, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## xtremexb (Jan 6, 2009)

No disrespect intended. I go to support to, just different to see other chapters from the hosting club taking trophies. Old memories other chapters go to support and don't get judged. For some people it's both support and competition. If not then why have trophies at all. Just my opinion.


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)

xtremexb said:


> No disrespect intended. I go to support to, just different to see other chapters from the hosting club taking trophies. Old memories other chapters go to support and don't get judged. For some people it's both support and competition. If not then why have trophies at all. Just my opinion.


I HEAR WHAT YOUR SAYING BUT MOST CAR CLUB CAR SHOWS HELP SUPPORT A GOOD CUASE THAT THE CLUB IS TRYING TO RAISE MONEY 4 THESE SHOWS ARE MORE ABOUT SUPPORT 4 THAT CAUSE WITH NO REAL JUDGES THE REAL COMPETITION SHOWS ARE THE BIG SHOWS LIKE LRM, STREETLOW, DUB,SHOW THAT HAVE NO INTEREST BUT MAKING MONEY WITH JUDGING CREWS EVEN THEN U STILL CANT MAKE EVERYONE HAPPY SEEING IT MANY OF TIMES GUYS GETTING UPSET OVER A 20 DOLLAR TROPHY I DO IT 4 THE LOVE OF BUILDING A CAR IM PROUD TO SHOW AND KNOW WHAT IVE PUT IN TO IT AND THE JOY IT GIVES OTHERS TO SEE WHAT I HAVE BUILT WHETHER MY CAR IS PRIMER OR ITS FULL SHOW A TROPHIE IS NOT NEEDED TO TELL ME I HAVE A NICE CAR WE CAN GO BACK AND FORTH ON THIS SUBJECT AND EVERYONE IS INTITLED TO THERE OPINION AND I DO RESPECT WHAT YOUR SAYING BUT 4 ME I JUST WANT TO SHOW MY RIDES AND HAVE FUN DOING IT I DONT NEED A TROPHY TO DO THAT BY THE WAY MY CLUB IS HAVING OUR 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW MAY 19 AND OUR WAY OF MAKING SURE EVERYONE GOES HOME HAPPY TROPHIE OR NOT WE GIVE A CAR SHOW T-SHIRT TO EVERY PAID VEHICLE ENTRY OUR WAY OF SAYING THANX 4 THERE SUPPORT BECAUSE IF WE DONT SUPPORT EACH OTHER WHAT WILL THERE BE TO DO BUT THE BIG SHOWS WERE THE AVERAGE GUY GOES PAYS THIER MONEY AND PROBABLY GO HOME WITH NO TROPHY AGAIN JUST MY OPINION AND MAYBE YOU CAN COME TO OUR SHOW AND SUPPORT A GOOD CAUSE :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil_Angel70 (May 20, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:nicoderm: SERIOUSLY, A 'CLUB' WHOS THROWING A SHOW,, SHOULDNT BRING THUR CARS 'PERIOD' OR IF U DOO, DONT JUDGE YUR OWN CARS! YOO KNOW. THINK BOUT, LETS SAY YUR CLUB BRINGS 10 CARS, DATS 10 SPOTS YUR CLUB COULD OF SOLD! ITS ALL GOOD DATS JUST MY OPINION. :wave:


----------



## Lil_Angel70 (May 20, 2010)




----------



## xtremexb (Jan 6, 2009)

:thumbsup:well said Aztec Pride.:h5:


----------



## 68RIVIERA (Jul 18, 2007)

no GROUPE Cars will be Judged from any chapter for Trophy that are given our by GROUPE. But GENERAL MOTORS will be giving out Trophys too for best of categories all cars will be judged for that.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

plumjuc said:


> I HEAR WHAT YOUR SAYING BUT MOST CAR CLUB CAR SHOWS HELP SUPPORT A GOOD CUASE THAT THE CLUB IS TRYING TO RAISE MONEY 4 THESE SHOWS ARE MORE ABOUT SUPPORT 4 THAT CAUSE WITH NO REAL JUDGES THE REAL COMPETITION SHOWS ARE THE BIG SHOWS LIKE LRM, STREETLOW, DUB,SHOW THAT HAVE NO INTEREST BUT MAKING MONEY WITH JUDGING CREWS EVEN THEN U STILL CANT MAKE EVERYONE HAPPY SEEING IT MANY OF TIMES GUYS GETTING UPSET OVER A 20 DOLLAR TROPHY I DO IT 4 THE LOVE OF BUILDING A CAR IM PROUD TO SHOW AND KNOW WHAT IVE PUT IN TO IT AND THE JOY IT GIVES OTHERS TO SEE WHAT I HAVE BUILT WHETHER MY CAR IS PRIMER OR ITS FULL SHOW A TROPHIE IS NOT NEEDED TO TELL ME I HAVE A NICE CAR WE CAN GO BACK AND FORTH ON THIS SUBJECT AND EVERYONE IS INTITLED TO THERE OPINION AND I DO RESPECT WHAT YOUR SAYING BUT 4 ME I JUST WANT TO SHOW MY RIDES AND HAVE FUN DOING IT I DONT NEED A TROPHY TO DO THAT BY THE WAY MY CLUB IS HAVING OUR 5TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW MAY 19 AND OUR WAY OF MAKING SURE EVERYONE GOES HOME HAPPY TROPHIE OR NOT WE GIVE A CAR SHOW T-SHIRT TO EVERY PAID VEHICLE ENTRY OUR WAY OF SAYING THANX 4 THERE SUPPORT BECAUSE IF WE DONT SUPPORT EACH OTHER WHAT WILL THERE BE TO DO BUT THE BIG SHOWS WERE THE AVERAGE GUY GOES PAYS THIER MONEY AND PROBABLY GO HOME WITH NO TROPHY AGAIN JUST MY OPINION AND MAYBE YOU CAN COME TO OUR SHOW AND SUPPORT A GOOD CAUSE :thumbsup:




Well said my brother. This aint the place...


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## xtremexb (Jan 6, 2009)

If here is not the place then where would be the right place. ROYAL IMAGE gets mad props for throwing a show yesterday that benefitted kids. I actually went and supported them and the children. I have no beef with anyone just putting my opinion out there. And as far as I read this show is a show not a benefit. I get it, before anyone says anything, if I don't like it I don't have to go and support, which I won't. But just putting in my 2 cents, groupe is groupe no matter what chapter, and home field advantage plays a part. Thanks for keeping it real 68 riviera.


----------



## Blue_moon69 (May 24, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

El Aztec Pride said:


> :nicoderm: SERIOUSLY, A 'CLUB' WHOS THROWING A SHOW,, SHOULDNT BRING THUR CARS 'PERIOD' OR IF U DOO, DONT JUDGE YUR OWN CARS! YOO KNOW. THINK BOUT, LETS SAY YUR CLUB BRINGS 10 CARS, DATS 10 SPOTS YUR CLUB COULD OF SOLD! ITS ALL GOOD DATS JUST MY OPINION. :wave:[
> I AGREE WITH YOU ON THIS. IF YOUR THROWING A SHOW YOU SHOULDNT BE JUDGED. YOUR ONLY SHOWING FAVORITISM TOWARD YOUR CLUB AND MEMBERS.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

BOWTIE RIDER said:


> El Aztec Pride said:
> 
> 
> > :nicoderm: SERIOUSLY, A 'CLUB' WHOS THROWING A SHOW,, SHOULDNT BRING THUR CARS 'PERIOD' OR IF U DOO, DONT JUDGE YUR OWN CARS! YOO KNOW. THINK BOUT, LETS SAY YUR CLUB BRINGS 10 CARS, DATS 10 SPOTS YUR CLUB COULD OF SOLD! ITS ALL GOOD DATS JUST MY OPINION. :wave:[
> ...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

xtremexb said:


> If here is not the place then where would be the right place. ROYAL IMAGE gets mad props for throwing a show yesterday that benefitted kids. I actually went and supported them and the children. I have no beef with anyone just putting my opinion out there. And as far as I read this show is a show not a benefit. I get it, before anyone says anything, if I don't like it I don't have to go and support, which I won't. But just putting in my 2 cents, groupe is groupe no matter what chapter, and home field advantage plays a part. Thanks for keeping it real 68 riviera.



My brother, I don't know who you are, but if you don't intend on supporting a "Groupe CC" event which you obviously have the right to choose not to, why kick up dust. To my understanding there is a beneficiary to EVERY car club event/show/benefit, que no. The only difference is the wording on the flier. I'm not a Groupe rep or anything, just hate to see someone try to dirty up an event regardless of who is having the event, opinion or not. Are there any written rules for having a show that says the host can not bring cars? I'm just asking, obviously I'm not from a club. Just let this one go my brother, this page is to advertise and encourage support.


----------



## GROUPE71 (Sep 15, 2012)

LET ME MAKE THIS PERFECTLY CLEAR. " NO CARS FROM GROUPE E.L.A WILL BE JUDGED, NONE OF OUR CHAPTERS WILL BE JUDGED. ABOUT BEING A BENEFIT, GENERAL MOTORS WILL BE DONATING $5000 TO CHARITY ON THAT DAY. I DIDN'T KNOW THAT I HAD TO PUT THAT ON THE FLYER. BROTHERS, I BEEN IN GROUPE FOR OVER 40 YEARS I BEEN TO ALOT OF SHOWS IN MY LIFE AND WHAT EVER CLUB THAT IS PUTTING ON THE SHOW THEY HAVE THERE CARS THERE. I HOPE THIS CLEARS UP THIS SITUATION. THANK YOU,,


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

GROUPE71 said:


> LET ME MAKE THIS PERFECTLY CLEAR. " NO CARS FROM GROUPE E.L.A WILL BE JUDGED, NONE OF OUR CHAPTERS WILL BE JUDGED. ABOUT BEING A BENEFIT, GENERAL MOTORS WILL BE DONATING $5000 TO CHARITY ON THAT DAY. I DIDN'T KNOW THAT I HAD TO PUT THAT ON THE FLYER. BROTHERS, I BEEN IN GROUPE FOR OVER 40 YEARS I BEEN TO ALOT OF SHOWS IN MY LIFE AND WHAT EVER CLUB THAT IS PUTTING ON THE SHOW THEY HAVE THERE CARS THERE. I HOPE THIS CLEARS UP THIS SITUATION. THANK YOU,,





:thumbsup:


----------



## sinisster65 (Jan 31, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Blue_moon69 (May 24, 2012)

:bowrofl:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Blue_moon69 said:


> :bowrofl:



I know ha...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## Lil_Angel70 (May 20, 2010)

uffin:ITS EZ TO HATE ON A CLUB THAT HAS ALOT OF CLEAN CARS FLYING PLAQUES AND TRAVEL TO DIFFERENT STATES TO SUPPORT THEIR OTHER CHAPTERS, BUT GROUPE HAS NEVER SHOWN FAVORITISM TO FRIENDS WHEN IT COMES TO JUDGING AT SHOWS.:no:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Lil_Angel70 said:


> uffin:ITS EZ TO HATE ON A CLUB THAT HAS ALOT OF CLEAN CARS FLYING PLAQUES AND TRAVEL TO DIFFERENT STATES TO SUPPORT THEIR OTHER CHAPTERS, BUT GROUPE HAS NEVER SHOWN FAVORITISM TO FRIENDS WHEN IT COMES TO JUDGING AT SHOWS.:no:




:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## xtremexb (Jan 6, 2009)

TTT.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:nono:^^


----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)

*cold duck will be playing!!*


----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)

ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME!! COME AND ENJOY THE DAY WITH SOME ALL AMERICAN LOWRIDERS , CLASSICS AND CUSTOMS AND THE SOUNDS OF THE LEGENDARY "COLD DUCK" BAND !


----------



## steve alvarez-mott (May 16, 2007)

GROUPE RIDES WILL JUST BE THERE TO SUPPORT THE EVENT AND FOR PEOPLE TO ENJOY , BUT THEY WILL NOT COMPETE FOR THE 70 + TROPHIES


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Cant we all just get along lol  See all you locos out there...peace


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

GROUPE71 said:


> LET ME MAKE THIS PERFECTLY CLEAR. " NO CARS FROM GROUPE E.L.A WILL BE JUDGED, NONE OF OUR CHAPTERS WILL BE JUDGED. ABOUT BEING A BENEFIT, GENERAL MOTORS WILL BE DONATING $5000 TO CHARITY ON THAT DAY. I DIDN'T KNOW THAT I HAD TO PUT THAT ON THE FLYER. BROTHERS, I BEEN IN GROUPE FOR OVER 40 YEARS I BEEN TO ALOT OF SHOWS IN MY LIFE AND WHAT EVER CLUB THAT IS PUTTING ON THE SHOW THEY HAVE THERE CARS THERE. I HOPE THIS CLEARS UP THIS SITUATION. THANK YOU,,


 Well said. :thumbsup:


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

*BUMP.*


----------



## GhetTo-Bird (May 22, 2013)

KLASIKOS C.C will be there. Looking forward to Show


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

GhetTo-Bird said:


> KLASIKOS C.C will be there. Looking forward to Show



:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil_Angel70 (May 20, 2010)

GFFG


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Lil_Angel70 said:


> GFFG



:dunno:


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's coming...


----------



## Lil_Angel70 (May 20, 2010)

june 29th at 2-9pmuffin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Right around the corner...


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

Cruel Intentions will be there to support


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC (Oct 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

cant wait


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OldSchoolGroupeELA (Nov 23, 2008)

Brother can't we all just get along


----------



## SLW N LW (May 16, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

See You There...:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## big kev (Jun 14, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## stubborn4life (Apr 29, 2009)

This club rolls deep...Took me over an hour to get all the cars.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

stubborn4life said:


> This club rolls deep...Took me over an hour to get all the cars.


Nice Video..Damn GROUPE Looking Good.:thumbsup:..


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

See all you vatos there  Paz...


----------



## burrito (May 2, 2013)

i think it will be best to leave my Datsun shirt at home... lol :roflmao:


i'm going. should be a really good show.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## sinisster65 (Jan 31, 2009)

Almost here hno:


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

TTT hey now


----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5:NEXT SUNDAY :biggrin: GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM 

1688 N Perris Blvd Perris, CA 92571



 Bring the whole Family
50/50 and Raffle
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
LOWRIDER BIKES ARE WELCOME :biggrin:
:thumbsup:HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

Bad ass show! STYLISTICS had a great time. :thumbsup:


----------



## Victorious (May 27, 2012)

Post some picts


----------



## NEGRO 63 (Mar 24, 2011)

RAGHOUSE75 said:


> Bad ass show! STYLISTICS had a great time. :thumbsup:


X68


----------



## 1970impala (Jul 18, 2009)

:thumbsup: Had a great time!! Shout out to GROUPE for a good show.:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## oldslow85 (Nov 25, 2009)

GROUPE Great Show very good turn out.... On behalf of GOODTIMES C.C thank you!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Thank you to everyone that chipped in for my friend.....Jae Bueno.


----------



## arturo lopez (Feb 9, 2006)

Good show grupe thanksmemories oc


----------



## hcat54 (Apr 13, 2010)

Really nice show. Had a good time! :thumbsup:


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

GOODTIMES,CC had a goodtime!
Thanks GROUPE,CC for hosting a great show


----------



## sinisster65 (Jan 31, 2009)

Great show, good turnout, Style CC had fun! :thumbsup:


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)

Awesome Show! We had a blast, thanks for having us.


----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)




----------



## 81cutty'elite' (Jun 3, 2003)




----------



## meno97 (Jan 31, 2013)

:h5:NEXT SUNDAY :biggrin: GOING TO BE A GOOD ONE JUNE 30,2013 6-10 PM 

1688 N Perris Blvd Perris, CA 92571



 Bring the whole Family
50/50 and Raffle
HOP AT OWN RISK :thumbsup::h5::biggrin:
LOWRIDER BIKES ARE WELCOME :biggrin:
:thumbsup:HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL THERE


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

*SOUTHEAST CLASSICS *enjoyed your show.Thanks...


----------



## RdnLow63 (Nov 30, 2010)

was a great show :thumbsup:


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)




----------



## GROUPE71 (Sep 15, 2012)

GROUPE E.L.A WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS FOR COMING TO THE SHOW. WE WILL BE DOING IT AGAIN NEXT YEAR. I HAVE ALL READY TALKED TO GENERAL MOTORS AND THEY ARE ON. IT WILL BE BETTER AND BIGGER. THIS IS LOOKING LIKE AN ANNUAL THING. CHOLO MIKE, COLD DUCK WERE GREAT. AND ON A PERSONAL LEVEL AND WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE PEOPLE WHO GIVE TO JAE AND HIS FAMILY TO HELP PAY THE BILLS. JAE PASSAWAY TODAY, GOD BLESS MY FRIEND, R.I.P.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

GROUPE71 said:


> GROUPE E.L.A WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS FOR COMING TO THE SHOW. WE WILL BE DOING IT AGAIN NEXT YEAR. I HAVE ALL READY TALKED TO GENERAL MOTORS AND THEY ARE ON. IT WILL BE BETTER AND BIGGER. THIS IS LOOKING LIKE AN ANNUAL THING. CHOLO MIKE, COLD DUCK WERE GREAT. AND ON A PERSONAL LEVEL AND WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THE PEOPLE WHO GIVE TO JAE AND HIS FAMILY TO HELP PAY THE BILLS. JAE PASSAWAY TODAY, GOD BLESS MY FRIEND, R.I.P.





:angel: I miss you already my friend Jae. :yessad:


----------



## Lil_Angel70 (May 20, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## gabe1965 (Nov 21, 2013)

gffg


----------



## Lil_Angel70 (May 20, 2010)




----------

